# Are rats more sensitive to heat, or to cold?



## babyheart (Aug 25, 2016)

when I was very little, I had a pet die from overheating. As a result I tend to overcompensate when it comes to keeping pets cool, although they are not the same animal! Are rats more sensitive to heat, or cold? I believe that my rats might have become sick from the coolness of my bedroom, so I want to hear other opinions on this.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

We just went through a very hot summer here in Toronto, my 3 boys did good,,, I kept the curtains closed, had lots of water for them,, I have read, cool is better. You can warm the room up...or they just snuggle. A cool room should not make rats sick,,,keep the room clean, airy,,,if in doubt have a vet check them, , listen to the breathing,,,any sneezing,, all the best


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

It was 70 degrees Fahrenheit here and I turned on the portable heater for the rats. They seemed to like it cause they moved closer towards the heater.  I didn't turn it on very high so maybe it's about 73 at most where they are. My heater doesn't tell me what temperature it's set at - just + or - then stops when it's at whatever level within that range it was set at. :-\


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Munchies said:


> It was 70 degrees Fahrenheit here and I turned on the portable heater for the rats. They seemed to like it cause they moved closer towards the heater.  I didn't turn it on very high so maybe it's about 73 at most where they are. My heater doesn't tell me what temperature it's set at - just + or - then stops when it's at whatever level within that range it was set at. :-\


Geez I don't know where you live or what temperature you're used to, but when it's 70 degrees in my house it would put the AC on before I put the heat on. Over 72 F and I die! In the winter I heat my house to 65-68 at most. My rats live in the basement and it's usually cooler down there. They never get hot but they never seem cold either.


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

dashielle89 said:


> Geez I don't know where you live or what temperature you're used to, but when it's 70 degrees in my house it would put the AC on before I put the heat on. Over 72 F and I die! In the winter I heat my house to 65-68 at most. My rats live in the basement and it's usually cooler down there. They never get hot but they never seem cold either.


LOL!! Maybe I just tend to feel cold, or it's been more humid here (which can make it feel colder). OR, our thermostat's a bit wonky and reads higher than the actual temperature. Who knows. Either way, it's been feeling rather cold here these last few days. I'm in Canada. Right now, the outside temp (according to the weather site) is 59 F. We don't have heat or ac on and the indoor thermostat reads 70 F. I have on long pants, a t shirt and a fleece sweatshirt and was just sipping hot tea.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I would say heat, since they are burrowing animals. But they shouldn't be exposed to the cold either.


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

I just googled. Here's what one site said: _The optimal temperature in which to keep a pet rat is between 65 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit, generally within the temperature bounds of a climate-controlled home. Your rat might get chilly at night, so give her soft, warm bedding regardless of where in the house you keep her cage. Make sure the cage is located away from cold drafts or hot sunlight, although she will enjoy a location near a window that allows natural light to enter.

_http://animals.mom.me/can-pet-rats-die-being-cold-1173.html


----------

